# What do you like about collectables?



## WonderK (Sep 8, 2014)

This thread was inspired by the other collectable thread. I'm curious to know as to what users like about collectables. To be blunt, their rarity and looks. Please vote honestly!


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 8, 2014)

I love their looks. Rarity does make them look better and add more value to them.


----------



## f11 (Sep 8, 2014)

i love the rarity. But to me the looks is just an added plus.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 9, 2014)

I just like the collect*i*bles.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 9, 2014)

They taste good.

Wait...what?

The Looks. And The Feels.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 9, 2014)

Rarity! I wouldn't try to get some collectibles if they were not rare.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 9, 2014)

I couldn't care less about the rarity

if I hate the collectible, it being rare won't make me like or want it any more

and of course the same applies reverse, if I like the collectible it can be unlimited stock and I wouldn't care


----------



## Jake (Sep 9, 2014)

i like them because i enjoy watching everyone ***** and fight over pixels
you could basically make your own reality tv show about the length and extremes tbt members will go to to collect them pixels!!!!!1!!11
#drama

(call me a ***** or w/e idc but you did say to be honest and thats the #truth)


----------



## oath2order (Sep 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i like them because i enjoy watching everyone ***** and fight over pixels
> you could basically make your own reality tv show about the length and extremes tbt members will go to collect them pixels!!!!!1!!11
> #drama
> 
> (call me a ***** or w/e idc but you did say to be honest and thats the #truth)



nub that's out-dated


----------



## Jake (Sep 9, 2014)

oath2order said:


> nub that's out-dated



i couldnt be bothered opening up gimp just to update it soznotsoz


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 9, 2014)

Both. However they hold little tokens of memories to me.


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 9, 2014)

For me, the looks.  I agree with Lambda, I had the whole letter set once, but I gave it all up in one form or another.  I just didn't like the looks of them.  And yes, the pear is "common", but I like it a lot.  I bought a whole row once, just to have it in a row.  So for me, definitely the cuteness of it.  I couldn't care less about the rarity or the exclusivity.


----------



## Javocado (Sep 9, 2014)

Without a doubt, it's the looks that get me.


----------



## kassie (Sep 9, 2014)

Voted looks.


----------



## Cress (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks. Rarity is nice, but Yellow candies are the only thing I've ever sold. I think the only thing I've gotten because of rarity instead of looks is that lantern. That. Lantern. >_<


----------



## Lassy (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks. Otherwise, I wouldn't be bothered to organize my collectibles the way they are and I would show them all 
And look, nobody is interested in the add ones, they are also pixels like the collectibles, but they are not appealing because they aren't cute and everything. Nobody buys them, even if some of them are really rare. (apart from Jennifer since she likes to collect EVERYTHING)


----------



## BiggKitty (Sep 9, 2014)

I just like the collectibles whether they are rare or not, I am even happy with a bunch of envelopes and postboxes


----------



## Angira (Sep 9, 2014)

I choose both! The look are really important as well but since they are so rare I feel amazing when I get one! Hahah!


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 9, 2014)

The looks, I couldn't care less if everyone has the same.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 9, 2014)

Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE. No coperino my pastarino.


----------



## Axeler137 (Sep 9, 2014)

I really like how rare they are and having like a piece of the forum. They look really nice and fit well on every post. I think it also says a lot about a person and what they have accomplished. The collectibles add to someone profile very well, in my opinion. 

Plus, having rare things is always nice And something I strive for.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 9, 2014)

i really just want ones that i think are cute~
i think they add a nice touch under my icon & i just think they're fun to have. c:


----------



## xxxmadison (Sep 9, 2014)

Where's the option for nothing? 
People are so greedy and it's disappointing. Like, you don't need more than one of each, give somebody else a chance.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm with Jake, I mostly enjoy watching people duke it out over them now. Figure I'll never complete a set, so why not just watch people fight each other over it.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm a total noob.I'm not really sure what they are.Are they the food icons under the friend codes on the left?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 9, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I'm a total noob.I'm not really sure what they are.Are they the food icons under the friend codes on the left?



Yes they are! There's also birthstone based off the ore in New Leaf along with Easter eggs from the Easter event this past year.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 9, 2014)

Tom said:


> Yes they are! There's also birthstone based off the ore in New Leaf along with Easter eggs from the Easter event this past year.



Oh ok, thank you.


----------



## Yui Z (Sep 9, 2014)

I just like the satisfaction of being able to personalize the invisible rectangle thingy under my avatar. They aren't a huge deal to me, although I really would like that pretty ice lolly.


----------



## Waluigi (Sep 9, 2014)

I like the tastiness of them.

Sometimes i try eating them but fail


----------



## Sholee (Sep 9, 2014)

ok guys, now that the other thread has been closed, let's not try to argue here~

I personally like it for the looks and for me the rarity is a plus. In general, i just like to customize my things, phones, gadgets, electronics, notebooks, etc. Having the collectibles allow you to look different from one another from the way they're displayed and which ones you display.

If this forum didn't allow avatars, signatures, or collectibles... it'd look so boring to me.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

They make everything so colorful ~ lol


----------



## BiggKitty (Sep 9, 2014)

The Forum would certainly be a lot more boring without collectibles. They are the prizes for Easter competitions, what would be exchange tokens for assuming there will be another winter fair, Halloween would be candy less, and there would be a gaping hole under everyone's profile


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 9, 2014)

I remember when I first found the site and didn't know what collectibles were, or the draaaama over them...I just thought they were so cute, and I wanted to find out how I could get some under my avatar. I still feel exactly the same, it's fun to look and see what people are displaying, it shows a little bit about their taste and what they might think is cute or what they like. (I now know that some people are displaying them to show off rarity more than to display their taste...but oh well, you can kind of tell who's doing that though.)


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 9, 2014)

I like them for what they are. Value is meaningless to me.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 9, 2014)

Jennifer said:


> I like them for what they are. Value is meaningless to me.



Little Miss Golden Egg 2014


----------



## Lurrdoc (Sep 9, 2014)

Definitely the looks. I don't care too much about rarity.


----------



## WonderK (Sep 9, 2014)

Trundle said:


> Little Miss Golden Egg 2014



Don't try to stir trouble in this poll. I don't want this to be closed like the other collectable threads.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 9, 2014)

Definitely love the look of collectibles the most.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 9, 2014)

The looks for sure.


----------



## Mango (Sep 9, 2014)

nothing, i only got a cherry bc its my town fruit.

i hate them tbh


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 9, 2014)

Trundle said:


> Little Miss Golden Egg 2014



She's said before, and I agree, that she thinks it's cute. She also said she wouldn't care if everyone has one.

Not trying to speak for Jennifer, I just agree with her and I don't think that having the golden egg proves anything different from what she said.


----------



## Crystiesc (Sep 9, 2014)

I like the looks.

I like the fruits because this is the ac forum.
I got the September birthstone because it's my moms birthstone.
I got the pear because of doctor who.
I got the cake because CAKE.
I got one of each summer collectible, because adorable!

But the people who fill the whole space with the same collectible - I know some people dislike it. I kinda think it's visually appealing. Seeing ten oranges or ten Choco cakes or ten Popsicles lined up makes me smile.

I absolutely love the looks of them, all of them, even the ones I wouldn't display myself. (The ones that have no meaning to me personally are still visually appealing to me on others' sidebars.)


----------



## Eldin (Sep 10, 2014)

^ I agree, I actually like the look of a wall of the same ones, aha. 

I only just got interested in collectibles and bought the Sapphire because it's my birthstone. c: I like to looks of them as opposed to the rarity, I guess. They're just another cute little thing to customize, like your sig or your avatar.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 10, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> She's said before, and I agree, that she thinks it's cute. She also said she wouldn't care if everyone has one.
> 
> Not trying to speak for Jennifer, I just agree with her and I don't think that having the golden egg proves anything different from what she said.



Thank you. 

Honestly, if people really want to harp on that, the fact that I have it and am saying others should have it to should say MORE than enough.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 10, 2014)

The rarity of them. Unless they look nice, I probably wouldn't bother trying to get collectables that weren't rare.


----------



## Cory (Sep 10, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Don't try to stir trouble in this poll. I don't want this to be closed like the other collectable threads.


THEY ALL MUST BE CLOSED


----------



## WonderK (Sep 10, 2014)

Cory said:


> THEY ALL MUST BE CLOSED



Stay on topic in my thread. You vote and voice your opinion about collectables. Nothing else.


----------



## Cory (Sep 10, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Stay on topic in my thread. You vote and voice your opinion about collectables. Nothing else.



who made you mod?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 10, 2014)

Jennifer said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Honestly, if people really want to harp on that, the fact that I have it and am saying others should have it to should say MORE than enough.



You can flip that around and compare it to people in 1st world countries preaching about how 3rd world citizens deserve clean water. Doesn't really mean much.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> who made you mod?



Dude he isn't even using the *mod colour*


----------



## Lauren (Sep 10, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> You can flip that around and compare it to people in 1st world countries preaching about how 3rd world citizens deserve clean water. Doesn't really mean much.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I take this post and raise you a like and a thank you for making my day a little brightly coloured, blue that is.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 10, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Don't try to stir trouble in this poll. I don't want this to be closed like the other collectable threads.



WHAT do you mean?? Jennifer is one of my best friends and she knows I love her. I can't believe these 2013ers keep coming into my forum and telling me what to do! What do you think you're doing? I surely know the rules by now!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 10, 2014)

Trundle said:


> WHAT do you mean?? Jennifer is one of my best friends and she knows I love her. I can't believe these 2013ers keep coming into my forum and telling me what to do! What do you think you're doing? I surely know the rules by now!



u mean those 2nd half 2013ers, right? Because 1st half 2013ers are cool


----------



## Cory (Sep 10, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> u mean those 2nd half 2013ers, right? Because 1st half 2013ers are cool



So are the early january 2014ers


----------



## Lauren (Sep 10, 2014)

Trundle said:


> WHAT do you mean?? Jennifer is one of my best friends and she knows I love her. I can't believe these 2013ers keep coming into my forum and telling me what to do! What do you think you're doing? I surely know the rules by now!



I am offended right here, right now.


----------



## Ashtot (Sep 10, 2014)

No all you newies are lame.

jk ily


----------



## Cory (Sep 10, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> No all you newies are lame.
> 
> jk ily



ily moar


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 10, 2014)

This thread is now 300% better


----------



## Ashtot (Sep 10, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> This thread is now 300% better



I have to agree.


----------



## Lauren (Sep 10, 2014)

swigitty swooty as Cory would say.


----------



## Cory (Sep 10, 2014)

Lauren said:


> swigitty swooty as Cory would say.


YAAASSSSSS LAUREN WERK


----------



## Edzers (Sep 10, 2014)

I can already see where this thread is heading to.


----------



## Cory (Sep 10, 2014)

Edzers said:


> I can already see where this thread is heading to.


Yea, the all time best threads list. BANG!!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2014)

Please stay on topic and don't spam this thread, thank you!


----------



## Ashtot (Sep 10, 2014)

I love collectibles.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 10, 2014)

I love the looks for collectibles. I wouldn't care for rarity much tbh


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 10, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> I love collectibles.



Thank you for contributing to the official WonderK-approved thread atmosphere.


----------



## Lauren (Sep 10, 2014)

I LIKE COLLECTIBLES


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 10, 2014)

Collectibles are good, a bit overated in my opinion. But definitely okay to be in the forum! To say that it's one of the best features etc is really exageration, it's only on like 10 top important features, you need way more to compare it to the cycling forums or mafia.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 12, 2014)

I never really cared much about collectibles. But I really like these summertime exclusives! They're adorable and match my avatar perfectly.


----------



## lazuli (Sep 12, 2014)

i like how they look. someone offered to sell me an ice cream but i only wanted the popsicle because it's cute and the ice cream isn't.


----------



## mahkala (Sep 12, 2014)

✿ i don't care to much about them, tbh. c: 
but some of them are really cute. like the cake ones.


----------



## nekosync (Sep 13, 2014)

Nothing, to be honest.


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 14, 2014)

Slightly off topic but kind of on as is a customization by Lyravale I adore your avatar, that movie is very special to me and when I saw it I just stopped. 
   Anyway I am not much on collectibles but finding a good avatar...I found a site and the closest drawing to me as the rest was nothing I would like as your movie shot would have been I picked a drawing that looks like me but it is accidentally similar to someone else's on here. Is there a site where you all go to find these mine was set up for easy transfer as a site avatar I know is a little off topic but still about customization and as mine looks similar to someone else's even though was chosen to represent me bc it's looks am wondering if there is a site people go to look through choices. Asked because yours @ Lyravale is touching if know what it is..
  Sorry for the aside. I say if people want to collect let them me I have no real need unless is functional like more mail or one day a group no clue what that means yet but functional things one day in reality though I have too much TBT don't use so will deal with that as others seem to want those things.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 14, 2014)

Classygirl said:


> Slightly off topic but kind of on as is a customization by Lyravale I adore your avatar, that movie is very special to me and when I saw it I just stopped.
> Anyway I am not much on collectibles but finding a good avatar...I found a site and the closest drawing to me as the rest was nothing I would like as your movie shot would have been I picked a drawing that looks like me but it is accidentally similar to someone else's on here. Is there a site where you all go to find these mine was set up for easy transfer as a site avatar I know is a little off topic but still about customization and as mine looks similar to someone else's even though was chosen to represent me bc it's looks am wondering if there is a site people go to look through choices. Asked because yours @ Lyravale is touching if know what it is..
> Sorry for the aside. I say if people want to collect let them me I have no real need unless is functional like more mail or one day a group no clue what that means yet but functional things one day in reality though I have too much TBT don't use so will deal with that as others seem to want those things.



It's one of my favorite movies, so I'm glad you like it too.  

I also have several folders where I just save images and gifs on my computer, just things I see around online, or on tumblr etc. I think a lot of people do that. And then when I was trying to make it my avatar I had to resize it. You can use this site or something like it to resize it to the dimensions that are allowed here. If it's a pic you want to use, but you just want to change it a little, there are also free pic editors online that you can use. Anyway, that's how I do it, I'm sure others have a better way. Maybe if you ask on the HQ forum they'll advise better than me.

As for TBT, you don't have to buy collectibles if you don't like them. You can always use them to shop at any of the shops in the Market forum. Yes people are always looking for them, and you can get ACNL villagers/items/bells/services, or buy art/signatures from TBT members.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

As I'm slowly getting interested in collectables, I can say that I'm liking them for their looks and a bit because of their rarity. Mainly just looks for now, haha.


----------



## Zulehan (Sep 15, 2014)

My favorite collectible at this time is the cheapest one I am displaying. Read the message to find out why.


----------



## Coach (Sep 29, 2014)

I love the looks of collectibles, they make profiles seem unique! If we all had plain gaps under our info, it would be super boring!


----------



## starlark (Sep 29, 2014)

i don't

- - - Post Merge - - -

but they're aesthetically pleasing if you have enough of them x)


----------



## Delphine (Sep 29, 2014)

The looks, I don't care about the rest. I love having my Togepi eggs displayed like that, and I just need three more to get a complete collection. I understand that some people want them for their rarity though.


----------

